# Glove box door sags



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

When my glove box is shut it has a little play in the door and doesn't line up up with the dash. (sags down a little) Any suggested fixes?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Should be some adjustment on either the latch or the ring it catches on. Usually you have to loosen up and move one or the other then retighten the bolts.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PatrickNJ said:


> When my glove box is shut it has a little play in the door and doesn't line up up with the dash. (sags down a little) Any suggested fixes?


Don't see how, the glove box is solid mounted on hinges. Unless you have more play in your latch. Can you take a picture?


----------



## djgotgoat (Dec 6, 2008)

I had the same problem. Dealer repaired it under warranty. They replaced the latch. Still doesn't line up perfectly but it is better than before.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My box has some slight play it doesn't fit 100% snug but its not sagging either.


----------



## Spastik Monkey (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got the same problem, it sags far enough on the right side that the light inside of it stays on. Is there 2 latches or just one on the left?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine sagged new off the show room floor. Guess I never cared enough about it to have anything done. It doesn't cause any vibration noises inside the car so I don't worry about it. It's nowhere near bad enough that the light on the inside stays on, but the left hand side can be pushed up quite a bit when its closed before it becomes flush with the dash. The right hand side of the glove box fits snug.


----------



## TwiztedShifter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have an 06 w/ 12k on it and it sags minimal amount on left side...no rattles so im not worried:shutme


----------

